# Vitamin help



## 22988 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have suffered from IBS for as long as I can remember (I am 33 Yrs and am in general good health) and usually every day. It has gotten to the point where I accept it as normal. Everyone who knows me even has a dance they call the "Brian Dance" when it hits because the way I start moving around. My gut hurts soooo bad and only can be relieved by restroom use. The feeling passes then it often comes back with a vengence minutes later. Anyway I often scan sites to look for help from others. I wanted to tell you what helped for me. I started taking vitamins at my mothers insistance (not for IBS). Well a very nice side effect I had with vitamins was my pains were gone in about a week and half. I actually did not put it together right away until I quit taking them and then it all came back. I started taking them again and they went away... I mean I really did not have another episode while taking them. I told my Dr about it and he really couldn't say for sure the vitamins were doing this but he had no other explanation other than my body may be getting a nutrient or mineral that it needed. The vitamins are called essentials and are made by usana. They can be bought through individuals (network marketing) or like I have done on ebay. I do want to tell you I am not affiliated with them or any other of those companies (i'm just a police officer) but I really recommend trying those or something similar. I did take mine to the Dr and he was impressed with them. I just know if you go what I have gone through then it is definitely worth looking into. If anyone else has had similar experiences I would like to know. dcpd317###yahoo.com Thanks Brian W.


----------



## 20677 (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG Brian...i know EXACTLY how u feel when it comes to the bloated twisting sensation...I sometimes end up performing, what wud appear to people who don't know me, as a contempary dance piece on my bed.i'm definately gonna give the whole extra vitamins thing a go ...i'm already trying to eat more fruit n veg!







<---this is what my face looks like it when my intestines do the twist n shout


----------

